# Whats a good fogger?



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I am disappointed not to have fog this year; I had my chiller built and ready, and the wind was light enough to get some decent coverage, but I could not get my 700 watt fitco to do more then sputter a little fog. 

I want to make sure I have a good fog machine for next year, and I don't mind spending some money on it, but I do not want to spend a bunch of money on something that works 1 year and dies. From reading it seems that having a pump that can be disassembled and rebuilt is a good thing.

Is there a fogger that can reliably run a few nights a year, over a period of several years?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd recommend the VEI V-950. It's a constant fogger that packs a punch. I've used mine for three years and it still works as good as the day I got it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

HJ, I'm getting good performance from my Chauvet F-1250, but I've also read that I may be an exception. The only issue I've had was a clogged nozzle, but many foggers have that happen now and again. I just did a pump rebuild on an older Lite F/X 1741 Fogmaster, and it works as good as new. I'll be posting pics and notes soon.
I also found a possible source for the fluid pumps (out of stock at this time) for $20 each. They may be interchangeable with other foggers, as well. More research is needed. It seems that most bargain foggers suffer pump issues more than anything else, according to the failure descriptions.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I also like the VEI units. Though, you should get a descent burst of fog from your unit if using a good fluid and of course, the unit is in good working condition.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm definitely using that froggy's fog juice. I would like to get a decent fogger to, have to see how the money goes. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Your fitco should work well on froggy's fog, well, if it's working like it should.

I have all 3 models of the fitco's. All work and the 100o watt unit did excellent last year. Good juice is key!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A good fogger is a working one. Failure rates on the top end units seem to be the same as the cheapos by all accounts. I stock up on the cheap ones, and keep spares on hand.


----------

